# do cats prefer litter box to outdoors?



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We have an old cat, Essie (for S.tray C.at) who has been with us for 10 years next month. She appeared at the end of the university school year, so I assumed she was "dropped" at our place by a student.

At the time, I didn't want to adopt another pet (as we had 2 indoor cats already) but couldn't ignore her so got her to the vet, etc, and fed her, but never made her an inside cat. And the few times someone did bring her inside, she would meow to be let back out immediately.

Anyway, as she has gotten older these past few years, I have made our garage/mudroom/workroom available to her when it's cold or rainy. She is so smart, she will wait by the door to be let in if the weather is foul. Once it's nice again, she very much wants to be let out again.

But here's the funny thing. I've noticed lately she seems to be using the litter box in the garage almost exclusively (even when the door is open and she could go outside). 

Do cats like litter boxes better than dirt?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My cats have both choices. One would rather be outdoors at ALL times and use outdoor facilities. The other doesn't mind staying in most of the time and she meows to use the litterbox. 

If I carry the male (Outdoor lover) to the door to use the litterbox, he lets me know he's not happy. I've been trying to keep him indoors more, but he really likes being outside part of the day.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Most cats do prefer the litterbox for the ease of use, particularly older cats. They don't have to dig in the ground. Also, cats use communal places like gardens or other areas where dirt is loose. That means any feral or other cats can come along and use the same "bathroom" as your cats, exposing them to diseases like feline leukemia which is spread through body fluids.

She is much safer with the indoor box and will likely appreciate having that there for her all the time.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Our cat, Clampus, adopted us back in 1993. The vet estimated his age at 2. He wanted to be outside all of the time. I seldom had to clean the litterbox. The last couple of years, he has started to use his litterbox almost 100% of the time. There are some younger cats in the neighborhood and I think he is a little cautious. Here is a recent photo of him sleeping.....he loves sleeping on the dog bed!! Notice the notched ear........battle scars!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Our first cat refused to use a litter box after a couple of months. She only went-outdoors-and it could be a blizzard, hurricane, etc-didn't matter-she didn't ever use a litter box. She was not an outside cat-she was in the house most of the time but would not use a litter box!! I didn't realize how good we had it until we had our diabetic cat that refuses to go outside-she urinates constantly and I clean 3 litterboxes everyday-just from her. As her insulin level was stabilized she urinated less frequently-but still, much more than a normal cat.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Cats are safer being totally indoors rather than indoor/outdoor. Mine have no choice, they are only allowed to use a litterbox. I used to, several years ago when I lived in the country, allow them to be indoor/outdoor cats. Not only did they get into fights with the other neighborhood cats, I had one gone for 8 days who had been shut up in someone's shed and another one who totally disappeared at 10 years old. I am certain he got caught in a trap in the woods and died a horrible death. My cats stay inside in memory of Gizmo.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Cats are safer being totally indoors rather than indoor/outdoor. Mine have no choice, they are only allowed to use a litterbox. I used to, several years ago when I lived in the country, allow them to be indoor/outdoor cats. Not only did they get into fights with the other neighborhood cats, I had one gone for 8 days who had been shut up in someone's shed and another one who totally disappeared at 10 years old. I am certain he got caught in a trap in the woods and died a horrible death. My cats stay inside in memory of Gizmo.


I hear ya! I wish we could get the Male to stay inside. He screams to go out. He now has Lyrangitis (maybe not the correct medical term for this type of condition in a cat) because he starts that howling when he wants to go out. We let him howl it out, but he sometimes gets out the door. 
They're both 12 years old now.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

My cat was adopted as just a baby kitten... but I think she still remembers the great outdoors. She's now 12 years old and has been an indoor cat since I got her... except for occassional visits outside to play. However, she has proven that she 'loves' to go outside to potty... in our veggie garden none the less :vomit: So now she no longer gets to explore the great outdoors :no:


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

My cats are indoor only. The only time they go outside is when I carry them out and hold them. My 1 persian LOVES when I sit on the porch and hold him. The other is terrified of outdoors. But I can tell you one thing. My neighbors cats LOVE to poop in my flowerbed................I HATE THAT!!!!!


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

All 7 of my cats are indoor only, so they don't have a choice either. I'm sure they'd love to go out and poop on my flowers, but that won't be happening!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

We get very upset when cats poop in our yard. Very very upset. Cat trap upset. I have visions of tapeworms and of course the kids can't play in the sand box anymore.

So its probably good your kitty likes the litter better.


----------

